# Tucker's new wagon



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a good dog daddy you are....I bet Tucker will love getting back to his bogs in style....make sure you give us an updated pictures after the paint job.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Love it!.You could also turn it,into a cart so that your other dog can pull,for you!.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

golden&hovawart said:


> Love it!.You could also turn it,into a cart so that your other dog can pull,for you!.


Quinn is a long time friend of Tucker, I do not own him and if you are thinking of Fiona, she is my friends Golden, not mine. Fiona does visit often and Tucker certainly enjoys her company  I know what you mean though, I did my research and know about the correct harness for a dog to pull a wagon, This site has pic's of a dog pulling another and some great ideas for modifications 

http://lairds.org/Kyler/projects/dog_wagon/narration#wagon00

Janine- I will update on the mods/paint, will be a bit because we have about 4 days of rain coming and we need it.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Tucker looks like he loves his new wagon! We have a green one just like it. Maybe I will use it for one our dogs someday.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I LOVE IT!! I'm so glad Tucker can get back to his favorite spot! THANKS Daddy!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I LOVE it  Tucker looks so comfortable in it


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How wonderful!!! You are a great golden dad! Looks like Tucker loves it!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I LOVE Tucker's new wheels!! Sure looks comfy, but where's his beverage holder?!  

Looking forward to seeing it after the paint job too.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this is great. He looks so happy.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

You seriously are one awesome Golden daddy to your boy (although something tells me he's one great golden boy to you too!!)
The wagon looks great - and now hopefully he will see some foxes on the trails. I know you mentioned he loves seeing them!
Great that he can get out to all his favourite spots again...that's got to be such a joy to you both!! He also just looks so comfortable!
Can't wait to see the new design modifications!

Kim


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tucker looks so happy!! Glad you are able to continue your walks together. You are a great dad!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is SO cool!! You are such a great Dad. 

I want to go trapsing through the cranberry bogs too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You are such a great Dad. That is just too cool and he loves it, you can tell by that big smile on his face. So does he get a drink holder and cushions? Tucker is such a sweetie and I bet when Fiona sees the wagon she will want to ride with him.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

That's great! I'm sure Tucker is very happy to be back out on his walks again!

I'm curious, is this at the cranberry bogs in Carlisle, MA?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a fantastic idea. Tucker is a lucky boy to have a dad who loves his so and I'm sure he has earned that love. 

You also got me thinking about what I could use in the city when Cocasse starts to slow down. Hmmm...too big for a baby stroller or a shopping cart but I could always use one of those kiddie wagons.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Camo sounds good.
Tucker can slip into an area without being detected!
Karen


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tucker's new wheels look great.

I so non tool man I couldn't even follow the modification explanation except for the painting part, but I know you will spiff it up even more.

I'm glad you and Tucker will get to enjoy his favorite spots again. I hope you see a lot of wildlife and have a great time out there.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

*Recent pic's*

Thanks everyone, it is great to get him back out to his favorite places again. I have put in some foam for him, very comfortable. I might get to the paint job soon. Marieb- the bogs are not in Carlisle, we are on the south shore.










The bright yellow paint is a bit much :yuck:










Kim- he does indeed have a passion for foxes, it has been a long time since he has seen one. Guess what, we saw one! I saw him 1st and knelt down to get some photos, my hand on his collar to keep him from jumping out, he was excited. Underneath the white dot is where he was.










I zoomed in a bit, he was just about to pounce on a mouse/frog, who knows.










Zoomed in all the way, not a great photo, but they are beautiful creatures.










On the lookout for more.



















And a nice sunset, forever looking for that fox 










We did have a lot of rain and he really hasn't been feeling that great, yesterday he felt a little bit better. I never know how much time we have left, grateful I can get him back out to his favorite places. And seeing the fox yesterday was a major plus. Getting him back out to the bogs helps heal the both of us.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is awesome!! You are a fantastic dog dad!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He looks soooooooo happy and your pictures a great. I love the wagon.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

*Tucker to the rescue*

No wildlife yesterday, but we did pick up a friend.










Ben had both hips done when he was 6 yrs old. I forgot to ask how old he is now, but he is up there. The mother of Ben's owner was walking him and took him a bit too far, he was having a difficult time so we gave him a ride a 1/2 mile or so back to his car. Tucker didn't mind a bit and Ben enjoyed the ride. I made a new handle/push bar and it worked out well.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a wonderful cart and what a great way to share a walk in the great outdoors with your boy!

My daughter and her hubby live in Kingston. They've seen what they thought was a coyote walk right past their house...it was most likely a fox. They are feet from the water, on a peninsula, so maybe the fox swam across the Jones River?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love the fox pictures. They are indeed lovely, but Tucker's "on the lookout" picture is the best.

How sweet and kind of you and Tucker to help out Ben and his owner's Mother. I can imagine her disbelief and absolute relief when you two angels showed up. Who would think someone would come along with a fancy ride just when you need them. She will be telling her story forever.

Your new handle does look more confortable than your previous one. Always looking for ways to improve the ride.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> My daughter and her hubby live in Kingston. They've seen what they thought was a coyote walk right past their house...it was most likely a fox. They are feet from the water, on a peninsula, so maybe the fox swam across the Jones River?


I am familiar with the area, you probably mean near the boat ramp/Bay farm. Big difference between a coyote and a red fox. I have seen a gray fox in the area though, the tail is a dead giveaway on a fox, it is pretty long. A coyote ran across RT 53 right in front of me a few weeks ago, looked in great shape too. Definitely more coyotes around than gray foxes though, I have only seen a gray a couple times.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the pictures of Tucker in his wagon on the lookout for foxes. I love that he got to see one. And his expression was just so sweet. That wagon is so cool and has been a life saver to him and now his new buddy. Ben is gorgeous and now is probably going to ask for one for his birthday. I think you are onto something.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the pictures of Tucker out on his fox hunt....he has such a handsome face but for some reason I love the shot of the back of his head with the fox in the distance. It must be that golden ear...my favorite patting spot on my guys I can't leave those soft ears alone.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tucker is definitely stylin' in his new wheels. My first golden, Casey, had a red wagon for his later years so he could enjoy walks with the rest of the family, but his was a standard issue Radio Flyer, with a blanket added for comfort.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I did the camo paint and it looks so much better, leaving the wheels white for now, I may post a pic later after our walk.




BeauShel said:


> Love the pictures of Tucker in his wagon on the lookout for foxes. I love that he got to see one. And his expression was just so sweet. That wagon is so cool and has been a life saver to him and now his new buddy. Ben is gorgeous and now is probably going to ask for one for his birthday. I think you are onto something.


It made me very happy that he got to see his fox! It is something I really ,really hoped for.Ben would like one but she would have a hard time putting it in her car, I have a full size van to put Tucker's in easily, the thing is huge.




Jackson'sMom said:


> Tucker is definitely stylin' in his new wheels. My first golden, Casey, had a red wagon for his later years so he could enjoy walks with the rest of the family, but his was a standard issue Radio Flyer, with a blanket added for comfort.


I forgot to mention I borrowed a little red wagon from a former dog walker on the bogs. He used to pull his Chow around in it for quite a while, it was a little small though. I think that is where I got the Idea, I figured if he can do it so can I.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just saw this wagon at Lowe's. My Lowe's has it in gray, but your camo job is probably prettier.

I like the "ear shot" too. Tucker's ear is sure on alert at that fox. I am so glad you got to see one.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

*New paint*

I think it came out well, a lot easier on the eyes. He likes to rest his head on the top edges, I may add some pipe insulation. Do you think I should leave the rims white or camo them too?










Here foxy, foxy, foxy..










Shhhh be vewy vewy quite, I'm looking for foxes










Oh well, he was interested in something in the pond though.










May have been the Heron, they are pretty common to see.










This is where he had a back and forth conversation with a fox years ago. It was really cool, something I will never forget. The fox was directly across the bog.










Serious business this wildlife watching. 










We did not see the deer today but I thought I would throw in 2 pic's from a couple months ago.



















The end of our walk yesterday, he really does like his new wagon 










We did meet up with 2 dogs we have not seen in a while. A red tick **** hound and a Brittany spaniel. Not much wildlife today, but I did hear that someone has seen a few fisher cats in the area. Thanks for the feedback :wavey:


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great paint job!
I'd do the rims too (just me)
Tucker looks like a king in his wagon, and has a serf to take him around his kingdom.
Karen


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry darling Tucker now needs a wagon to get around, but so happy he has such a wonderful serf to make him a lovely carriage and take him out and about.

It looks great in the camo. Maybe you will have an easier time sneaking up on wildlife now. I vote on camo'ing the wheels.

Big hugs to you both. Your pictures made my day. Give tucker a smooch for me.:


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Was waiting to see you post in your other thread, to see how you made out at the vet's, and thought I would come and look at pictures of your boy. It's so heartwarming that you guys got to experience your favourite places together again. He is just an absolutely lovely boy and looks like such a gentle soul and the epitome of what it means to be a Golden retriever.
I love that he got so excited when he saw the fox that he sat up and was about to leap out - how great a moment that must've been!
I hope everything went well at the vet's today. You guys are in my thoughts.
Wishing you all the best!

Kim


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Was waiting to see you post in your other thread, to see how you made out at the vet's, and thought I would come and look at pictures of your boy. It's so heartwarming that you guys got to experience your favourite places together again. He is just an absolutely lovely boy and looks like such a gentle soul and the epitome of what it means to be a Golden retriever.
> I love that he got so excited when he saw the fox that he sat up and was about to leap out - how great a moment that must've been!
> I hope everything went well at the vet's today. You guys are in my thoughts.
> Wishing you all the best!
> ...


Ditto to all of Kim's comments and I do not even know what a fisher cat is. Sounds a little intimidating. I love your Tucker stories.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tucker's wagon looks great! He looks so happy in it. It is wonderful that the two of you are still able to enjoy your walks. Tucker sure has a great dad!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Love the new paint job. Tucker does indeed look happy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a wonderfull thing for Tucker its horrible when you can't take them to there favorite places


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

It looks great! Tucker looks like he really enjoys his new wheels. 

The pipe insulation would be a nice touch for him, and I think the rims are good in white.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Tucker is one lucky boy....I love the new paint job, I would go either way on the wheels but a little pipe insulation would make a nice chin rest. Love the pictures of your boy. And what is a fisher cat?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I do not even know what a fisher cat is. Sounds a little intimidating. I love your Tucker stories.


They are evil little things. They have broken through screen windows and have killed people's cats in their house. They also attack small dogs and even a GSD 2 yrs ago.

Weasel-like fishers rebound; backyard pets become prey | The San Diego Union-Tribune

A small child was attack by one in Rhode Island last year.

Fisher Cat Attacks Child at Bus StopFisher Cat Screech | Fisher Cat Screech

Tucker's buddy Quinn the flatcoat treed one last year, I think he was lucky it didn't turn around and attack him or his owner.

If one ever came after me or my dog, you can be sure I would be making a hat out of it.:samurail:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I love the new paint job and Tucker looks so happy riding around! Even when they aren't 100% as long as they are happy and smiling , that's all that counts. You are such a GOOD Daddy, you are both lucky to have each other.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok Steve,
Been seeing Tuckers wagon on the thread about his latest rides.
I was wondering about what you did with the steering axle? did you weld it straight or do you have attached to your handle?
Tucker looks so regal in his carriage, great way to get around for him.
Karen


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think that's so cool that he can ride to his favorite places, get out a explore a bit and then ride back home.

You're a wonderful doggie daddy and a pretty clever modifier of wagons!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

I would say YOU ARE THE BEST DAD!!

How clever of you to find this wagon and make changes to it, just so it could be for Tucker!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Karen2 said:


> Ok Steve,
> Been seeing Tuckers wagon on the thread about his latest rides.
> I was wondering about what you did with the steering axle? did you weld it straight or do you have attached to your handle?
> Tucker looks so regal in his carriage, great way to get around for him.
> Karen


I kept it simple and just locked the steering with a piece of stout wire. I had thought about using a cable system for the steering but found it completely unnecessary. I looked back to the yellow paint pic's and wow was it ugly. It has worked out really well, much better than expected.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Those fisher cats sound VERY nasty!!!! I would be going into the woods fully armed!

Thinking of you and Tucker boy. : )


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Steve, you said you got your wagon at Lowes, I can't find it on line, did you go to the store and what dept. did you find it in?
Give Tucker HUGS from us in NJ...............

June


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> Steve, you said you got your wagon at Lowes, I can't find it on line, did you go to the store and what dept. did you find it in?
> Give Tucker HUGS from us in NJ...............
> 
> June


Here is the link. I wrote a quick review (dogwagon) ...of course it is 20 bucks cheaper now :doh: Still worth every penny for my old friend.

Shop Deluxe Garden Cart with Bed Liner at Lowes.com


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank You so much for the information, I have four Goldens three are seniors and you never know when one might need a wagon. (maybe they will pull/push me around)LOL
Great Idea!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Please ignore this post


----------

